# what if you're just plain ugly and have a bad personality?



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

then what do you do? :con 
do you shave your head and join a monastery in tibet?
confirm your spinsterdom and become one of those horrid bitter women who were never married? :stu 
buy a banana outfit and dance like you're crazy? :banana 

there is no hope. don't you hate it when people are like "sure you have a chance" when in reality you have NO chance? i wish they'd just be honest and be like "nope, way outta your league" and stop giving you hope. :mum

edit: i made some word omissions...


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

So long as you're a somewhat-nice person, there's hope for you.

Because I have seen some of the ugliest, meanest people with great relationships they don't deserve. If they can land a significant other, anyone can.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I think theres hope out there for everyone, it mostly depends on how you present yourself to the world. I get really depressed sometimes because even though I dont think I'm the most hideous looking person out there and you'd think some guy would be interested in me, yet I've never been asked out, but honestly I probably wouldnt ask myself out. I'm timid, reserved, rarely speak out unless I'm in a very comfortable environment, when I'm in school I walk around like a zombie, always depressed and have this " I'll kill you if you come near me" look on my face. Who would want to talk to me.. :lol Most of the time I'm not even aware of it, but random people would come up to me and ask me whats wrong. I just look really tense, its the anxiety, really makes me look edgy. 
If I was flirty and chatty like most of the girls, I could probably meet someone at school... but I'll guess I'll just be a hermit for now.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

As soon as I saw this subject title I thought of that guy from American Splendor :lol 

There's someone for everyone, that's proof.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: what if you're just plain ugly and have a bad personalit*



zelig said:


> then what do you? :con


Create the screen name "Drella's_Rock_Follies" and post on the internet? That's what I do, anyway.


----------



## Donna3724 (Mar 21, 2004)

Maybe we can make a club because I would definitly qualify. The first thing that goes thru my mind in the morning and the last thing at night is "gawd you are so ugly I hate you!". Somewhere about 1988 I was waiting in line at a comedy club with my sister to see Jerry Seinfeld (this was right before he hit it big and was still touring the comedy clubs). As we were waiting in line, I was minding my own business, not doing anything, trying to disappear (as usual) and I hear the guy behind me say "its like some weird genetic experiment gone wrong". I can still hear those words today. Let's just say that was literally the last time I ever went ANYWHERE other than to work or shopping/to the store, which I have to do and have no choice about that. I actually dream about winning the lottery (well who doesn't really) just so I can win enough money to quit my job and never, ever have to leave my house again and get humilated and treated the way I do now on a daily basis because of the way I look. Appearance is everything in this world. You could be the biggest b--ch in the world but if you are attractive the world will fall at your feet. Got a million examples of that by the way.

Never had a boyfriend. Never dated. Never even had any just plain old friends. I have no chance at any kind of life other than go to work, come home, go to bed. My age confirms that, along with my appearance. I'm going to be alone the rest of my life. I will be one of those people you read about in the papers who has been dead in her house for 5 years and no one even knew she was missing. Just a week ago, I was going down the stairs and I missed a step and fell about the final 7 steps down the stairs. I hit my head on the stairs, hard, and my back and even twisted my ankle so bad I could hardly stand on it. I laid on the floor for about 15 minutes because I literally could not move it hurt so bad to even move one muscle. As I laid there in tears I realized that I could have broken my neck and not be able to move and I would literaly just lay here and die because no one would ever know I was missing or come look for me. And why? Because of the exact words of the title of this post. I would give everything I have in the world to just even be moderatly attractive.

:door


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

Donna3724 said:


> Maybe we can make a club because I would definitly qualify. The first thing that goes thru my mind in the morning and the last thing at night is "gawd you are so ugly I hate you!". Somewhere about 1988 I was waiting in line at a comedy club with my sister to see Jerry Seinfeld (this was right before he hit it big and was still touring the comedy clubs). As we were waiting in line, I was minding my own business, not doing anything, trying to disappear (as usual) and I hear the guy behind me say *"its like some weird genetic experiment gone wrong".* I can still hear those words today. Let's just say that was literally the last time I ever went ANYWHERE other than to work or shopping/to the store, which I have to do and have no choice about that. I actually dream about winning the lottery (well who doesn't really) just so I can win enough money to quit my job and never, ever have to leave my house again and get humilated and treated the way I do now on a daily basis because of the way I look. Appearance is everything in this world. You could be the biggest b--ch in the world but if you are attractive the world will fall at your feet. Got a million examples of that by the way.
> 
> Never had a boyfriend. Never dated. Never even had any just plain old friends. I have no chance at any kind of life other than go to work, come home, go to bed. My age confirms that, along with my appearance. I'm going to be alone the rest of my life. I will be one of those people you read about in the papers who has been dead in her house for 5 years and no one even knew she was missing. Just a week ago, I was going down the stairs and I missed a step and fell about the final 7 steps down the stairs. I hit my head on the stairs, hard, and my back and even twisted my ankle so bad I could hardly stand on it. I laid on the floor for about 15 minutes because I literally could not move it hurt so bad to even move one muscle. As I laid there in tears I realized that I could have broken my neck and not be able to move and I would literaly just lay here and die because no one would ever know I was missing or come look for me. And why? Because of the exact words of the title of this post. I would give everything I have in the world to just even be moderatly attractive.
> 
> :door


Oh god, that is HORRIFYING. I can't believe that ******* said that. :hug I hope you're okay after your fall. Ironically my name is Donna too. We can be the Donnas?


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: what if you're just plain ugly and have a bad personalit*



zelig said:


> then what do you do? :con
> do you shave your head and join a monastery in tibet?
> confirm your spinsterdom and become one of those horrid bitter women who were never married? :stu
> buy a banana outfit and dance like you're crazy? :banana
> ...


I see where you're coming from. I often have this run through my mind. If you have money you still have a shot but the relationship more than likely won't be for life. I get tired of the lies as well. Once you create a friendly relationship with someone you can kiss honesty goodbye in this department. I would honestly rather hear the truth. I'm glad I see past this because if I didn't I think I'd be even more frustrated.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

> Just a week ago, I was going down the stairs and I missed a step and fell about the final 7 steps down the stairs. I hit my head on the stairs, hard, and my back and even twisted my ankle so bad I could hardly stand on it. I laid on the floor for about 15 minutes because I literally could not move it hurt so bad to even move one muscle. As I laid there in tears I realized that I could have broken my neck and not be able to move and I would literaly just lay here and die because no one would ever know I was missing or come look for me. And why? Because of the exact words of the title of this post. I would give everything I have in the world to just even be moderatly attractive.


 I'm glad that you didn't get a severe injury requiring medical attention. I think about this all the time. It constantly goes through my head that I could die or something, by whatever means, and no one would even know it, and my poor cat would starve to death or go into a diabetic coma and die.

I don't think I'm the fugliest person on the planet, or even in this town, but I'm still all alone. I've seen lots of plain-looking and even unattractive females of all ages with a mate/spouse. I can only conclude that I must have either the worst personality in the world or no personality at all. Not sure which it is. I waver between the two constantly.


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: what if you're just plain ugly and have a bad personalit*



zelig said:


> then what do you do? :con
> do you shave your head and join a monastery in tibet?
> confirm your spinsterdom and become one of those horrid bitter women who were never married? :stu
> buy a banana outfit and dance like you're crazy? :banana
> ...


I'd like to go for the first two options...the one about dancing in a banana outfit, hell no. I'm only 90% eccentric. :b

And I understand about people "trying to be nice" by saying that you might have a chance. The only thing you can do is say, "No I don't. It's not necessary to lie to me. I'm smart enough to know better." That should put them in their place.


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

itsmemaggi said:


> Because I have seen some of the ugliest, meanest people with great relationships they don't deserve. If they can land a significant other, anyone can.


 :agree

Maggi, don't get me started on this topic -- I devoted an entire thread on this forum in which I talked about a particular case of a very ugly (Shrek-like), mean person that got involved with a hot, hot girl in which he in no way deserved to be in a relationship with her. (BTW, they are no longer together).

But to be honest, if you had known this girl then you would know she was not a particularly nice person... in fact in reality she was one sorry individual.

Just makes you wonder... If a girl has model looks then does it give her a license to treat other people badly?

Lifetimer


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

You can always fix your personality. Some things like overcomming shyness are more difficult than accepting others for who they are. Start a new hobby that is interesting to talk about.

As for looks, it might take a while, but diet, exercise, cosmetic surgery, new clothes, and a different hairstyle. I'm finally fealing ok and normal after doing all 5 of those things in the past 5 years. Some people think that your apperance might change too much, but you are going to look different from yourself 20 years ago.


----------



## Kay (Nov 11, 2003)

There's no hope for me. I know I'll end up a bitter old spinster.


----------



## macready (Nov 6, 2005)

tewstroke said:


> As soon as I saw this subject title I thought of that guy from American Splendor :lol
> 
> There's someone for everyone, that's proof.


All hail Harvey Pekar! And Charles Bukowski! and Robert Crumb! and Woody Allen (tho he's kinda pervy)! and Steve Buscemi!.

all these guys prove that there is such a thing a ugly-in-a-cute-sort-of-way.

at least i hope.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Gumaro said:


> meh. i think the main reason why we are single is because we dont search for love. i had hopes that i would find someone but those hopes have been diminishing. everytime i try to work up the courage to talk to a girl that im attracted to, i always back down. if you dont pursue someone then the chances of you being with someone, no matter what your looks are, will be slim


I agree, though I do look from time to time online, but thats always a crap-shoot


----------



## SoulAssasins (Nov 2, 2005)

Welcome to my f'ing world.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: what if you're just plain ugly and have a bad personalit*



zelig said:


> then what do you do? :con
> do you shave your head and join a monastery in tibet?
> confirm your spinsterdom and become one of those horrid bitter women who were never married? :stu
> buy a banana outfit and dance like you're crazy? :banana
> ...


You're not alone. The only difference is I'm a guy. I look at my family and wonder how I ended up the way I am. I always figured it was easier for a woman to have this problem since it seems they are more able to be independent and don't seem to really need a guy; maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

Gumaro said:


> meh. i think the main reason why we are single is because we dont search for love. i had hopes that i would find someone but those hopes have been diminishing. everytime i try to work up the courage to talk to a girl that im attracted to, i always back down. if you dont pursue someone then the chances of you being with someone, no matter what your looks are, will be slim


Agreed. 
I always back down and don't pursue anyone


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

onlylordknows said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > meh. i think the main reason why we are single is because we dont search for love. i had hopes that i would find someone but those hopes have been diminishing. everytime i try to work up the courage to talk to a girl that im attracted to, i always back down. if you dont pursue someone then the chances of you being with someone, no matter what your looks are, will be slim
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree. I don't even bother pursuing either-that's anxiety for ya.


----------



## Melatonin (Feb 8, 2005)

Gumaro said:


> meh. i think the main reason why we are single is because we dont search for love. i had hopes that i would find someone but those hopes have been diminishing. everytime i try to work up the courage to talk to a girl that im attracted to, i always back down. if you dont pursue someone then the chances of you being with someone, no matter what your looks are, will be slim


It's the opposite for me. I wander into relationships when I'm not actively looking and have no luck when I'm desperately searching.


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

> It's the opposite for me. I wander into relationships when I'm not actively looking and have no luck when I'm desperately searching.


How the f**k do you wander into a relationship. Does a girl suddenly grab your arm and say "Now we're together, OK" ? :con


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Okay, I've been thinking about this question for awhile. If you're plain ugly and have a bad (or no) personality (like me), then probably the only answer is to win the lottery.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

a wise person once told me that if you are ugly and a bore you should try to make a lot of money to compensate. of course, you have to be smart to do that.


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

orpheus said:


> a wise person once told me that if you are ugly and a bore you should try to make a lot of money to compensate. of course, you have to be smart to do that.


True, money is more attractive to many poeple than looks and personality (to a certain degree) Have a nice house and a nice car and people (girls in this case) will think your'e very exotic........


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

I guess my objection to this thread is that maybe we don't have a "bad" personality at all; maybe we're just buying into our culture's norms.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

LittleZion said:


> I guess my objection to this thread is that maybe we don't have a "bad" personality at all; maybe we're just buying into our culture's norms.


Ah, true, but if everyone else buys into the culture's norms then, from their perspective, we do have bad personalities...so it comes out the same anyway.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Zephyr said:


> LittleZion said:
> 
> 
> > I guess my objection to this thread is that maybe we don't have a "bad" personality at all; maybe we're just buying into our culture's norms.
> ...


yup. if you ignore cultural norms you better be prepared for isolation


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

What exactly is a "bad personality" in this respect?


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

Equisgurl said:


> I'm timid, reserved, rarely speak out unless I'm in a very comfortable environment, when I'm in school I walk around like a zombie, always depressed and have this " I'll kill you if you come near me" look on my face. Who would want to talk to me.. :lol .










How you doing?


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

LittleZion said:


> I guess my objection to this thread is that maybe we don't have a "bad" personality at all; maybe we're just buying into our culture's norms.


 :agree this doesn't mean you have to be isolated either, many people actually do find indivdual personalities to be quite attractive/comforting, at least I do.


----------



## Melatonin (Feb 8, 2005)

Carbon Breather said:


> > It's the opposite for me. I wander into relationships when I'm not actively looking and have no luck when I'm desperately searching.
> 
> 
> How the f**k do you wander into a relationship. Does a girl suddenly grab your arm and say "Now we're together, OK" ? :con


It's hard to explain. All I know is when I'm fiercely independent and not on the lookout for a girlfriend, girls naturally come on to me and then things go from there. But when I'm lonely and craving for a companion, I exude this aura of desperation which scares them away. I guess it all boils down to confidence? Most girls are attracted to guys who are self-sufficient and unneedy.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

It does not matter if our personalities are "bad" or not. They are what they are, and in my case, its isolating and avoidant and the very nature of it prevents me from meeting anyone.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

It certainly matters if you think of your basic personality as "bad."


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

LittleZion said:


> It certainly matters if you think of your basic personality as "bad."


It does not change what they are. A rose by any other name is just as sweet, etc, etc.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

ColdFury said:


> LittleZion said:
> 
> 
> > It certainly matters if you think of your basic personality as "bad."
> ...


That's the thing about humans, though -- we're not plants. We're defined in large part by our reflective self-consciousness. The attitude we take towards our own selves is incredibly important.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

And nothing is either good or bad, but that thinking makes it so. But I tend to agree with ColdFury's point. We don't need to label our personality or interactive style (or lack) as good or bad or anything in between. However, we might be able to determine whther our personality includes effective tools for attracting people. Sadly, some people's "toolbox" is more full than others.

Knowing I'm lacking in some areas has gotten me down in the past, but it does give me the opportunity to accent some positives (I seldom drool while awake) and to possibly improve on some weak areas that are subject to tinkering.

I think the same dynamic applies to looks. A few people have a hard time looking bad. Good for them. About the same # have a hard time looking good. That's a disadvantage, no doubt. But as monumental a task as it may be to accept something you really don't like about yourself, acceptance does allow you to quit dumping on yourself for a fate you didn't choose.


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

Carbon Breather said:


> money is more attractive to many poeple than looks and personality (to a certain degree) Have a nice house and a nice car and people (girls in this case) will think your'e very exotic........


Yes, just ask that old, rich guy who married Anna Nicole Smith... if he was still alive that is. I can say one thing, he died with a smile on his face. 

Lifetimer


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Can I join the club ... and I've always wondered that if anyone who's been told, "don't worry you'll find love someday, when you least expect it" has ever found someone to be with. Because I've been told that line so many times that I just want to roll my eyes when someone else tells me even though I know they're just trying to be nice.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Squizzy said:


> Can I join the club ... and I've always wondered that if anyone who's been told, "don't worry you'll find love someday, when you least expect it" has ever found someone to be with. Because I've been told that line so many times that I just want to roll my eyes when someone else tells me even though I know they're just trying to be nice.


Right, I've been told that a billion times, and it rings pretty hollow. I cringe whenever I read it.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

ColdFury said:


> Squizzy said:
> 
> 
> > Can I join the club ... and I've always wondered that if anyone who's been told, "don't worry you'll find love someday, when you least expect it" has ever found someone to be with. Because I've been told that line so many times that I just want to roll my eyes when someone else tells me even though I know they're just trying to be nice.
> ...


 :dito


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Squizzy said:


> Can I join the club ... and I've always wondered that if anyone who's been told, "don't worry you'll find love someday, when you least expect it" has ever found someone to be with. Because I've been told that line so many times that I just want to roll my eyes when someone else tells me even though I know they're just trying to be nice.


I used to get that from family. I don't get it as much anymore because my family isn't as big as it used to be (deaths) and I think they're starting to understand how I am.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Squizzy said:


> Can I join the club ... and I've always wondered that if anyone who's been told, "don't worry you'll find love someday, when you least expect it" has ever found someone to be with. Because I've been told that line so many times that I just want to roll my eyes when someone else tells me even though I know they're just trying to be nice.


I've never even received that phrase from anyone. They all just expect me to fail.

I'm starting to think I have a bad personality and I don't look good enough. In school, guys just aren't interested in me. Even when I feel like I am holding up a good conversation, it never goes any further to a date or even eating lunch out. I have never been called "hot" or "sexy" in my life, even though I think I look good. It annoys me how some people get those comments so easily. Even on this board, someone will post a dark, blurry photo that you can barely see the person, and others will comment, "You're a hottie!" and "You're sexy, I'd like to date you!"


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

whiteclouds said:


> Squizzy said:
> 
> 
> > Can I join the club ... and I've always wondered that if anyone who's been told, "don't worry you'll find love someday, when you least expect it" has ever found someone to be with. Because I've been told that line so many times that I just want to roll my eyes when someone else tells me even though I know they're just trying to be nice.
> ...


lol

I know. It used to bother me somewhat but now I realize it's simply biology talking and nothing else. If you inherited bad genes there's not much you can do about it. I, too, have never been called hot or sexy or beautiful or anything like that, even over the internet, while other people post any old pic and immediately get hordes of compliments from the opposite sex, or in some cases the same sex *cough*. It is kind of disgusting but it's just nature at work.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

whiteclouds said:


> Squizzy said:
> 
> 
> > Can I join the club ... and I've always wondered that if anyone who's been told, "don't worry you'll find love someday, when you least expect it" has ever found someone to be with. Because I've been told that line so many times that I just want to roll my eyes when someone else tells me even though I know they're just trying to be nice.
> ...


I haven't either. My family thinks that I actually _like_ being alone. They think that I don't want to date or have friends. I can't tell them that I am afraid. I can't tell anyone.

Some checkout girl at a store told me I "looked pretty" last night and asked if I had a myspace account. Creepy. I've never been called pretty before, except by a guy with Alzheimer's. Heh. And a few online people who did so only out of niceness. It doesn't really bother me anymore. It's not my fault. My parents are ugly, too. :lol


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> whiteclouds said:
> 
> 
> > Squizzy said:
> ...


Same here. My family has never commented about my love life, or lack thereof, _at all_.


----------



## Longie (Jul 14, 2004)

Melatonin said:


> It's hard to explain. All I know is when I'm fiercely independent and not on the lookout for a girlfriend, girls naturally come on to me and then things go from there. But when I'm lonely and craving for a companion, I exude this aura of desperation which scares them away. I guess it all boils down to confidence? Most girls are attracted to guys who are self-sufficient and unneedy.


But how do you get to that point? What you're describing sounds like not having SA, to me.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> whiteclouds said:
> 
> 
> > Squizzy said:
> ...


Me too. The female members of my family have no problems attracting men. They just assume that I don't date because I am some kind of man-hater, which is not true. I'm just very shy. They won't even help me out or give me tips. I think it's because they don't want any competition!


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Zephyr said:


> I know. It used to bother me somewhat but now I realize it's simply biology talking and nothing else. If you inherited bad genes there's not much you can do about it. I, too, have never been called hot or sexy or beautiful or anything like that, even over the internet, while other people post any old pic and immediately get hordes of compliments from the opposite sex, or in some cases the same sex *cough*. It is kind of disgusting but it's just nature at work.


I thought about that too, but I'm not sure what the reason is. I don't look so different from these so-called sexy people. Perhaps I have an inflated ego, but I don't think my looks are that horrible to forfeit me from getting that kind of attention. I have big brown eyes, clear skin, straight teeth, and women have told me they long to have my natural hair color. But somehow this is not enough to be considered "sexy". Gets me frustrated. Even when I follow the rules, society finds some loophole to bend the rules to my disadvantage.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

whiteclouds said:


> Drella's_Rock_Follies said:
> 
> 
> > whiteclouds said:
> ...


Nor do mine. My cousin is beautiful, but all of my aunts are very unattractive. I'm not trying to put them down, but they have boyfriend after boyfriend. One of my aunts has really disgusting, rotting teeth and poor hygene. I exercise and take good care of myself, but I've hardly been approached. I don't think I'm attractive at all (probably due to being called "ugly" by boys ages 9-18 my entire life), but -to be honest- my aunt with the hygene problem is more unattractive than I am. She has men chasing her.


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> whiteclouds said:
> 
> 
> > Squizzy said:
> ...


My family never mentions the issue either, it's like they're actively avoiding it. Perhaps they think I'm gay or something.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm kind of shallow, first thing I look for in a woman is if she is in good shape and takes care of her body. I personally need that physical attraction first. I think most women can look attractive to me if they keep their body in great shape. 

Most girls have passable faces IMO. I admit I won't date a fat girl with a cute face. Personality matters, all the intangibles help, I really don't believe anybody is hopeless when it comes to finding a significant other. 

Not sure if this helped the topic creator, but good luck.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

whiteclouds said:


> Drella's_Rock_Follies said:
> 
> 
> > whiteclouds said:
> ...


My family has absolutely no problem telling me I need to socialize more. One time we were in a restaurant and when a girl my age walked in my brother pointed and said loudly _"See her? You need a girl like that!"_



ott said:


> My family never mentions the issue either, it's like they're actively avoiding it. Perhaps they think I'm gay or something.


I never had to wonder about my family thinking I was gay 'cause when I was 17ish and still hadn't dated I was asked in a direct manner if I was gay. That was a fun conversation :?


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

> I know. It used to bother me somewhat but now I realize it's simply biology talking and nothing else. If you inherited bad genes there's not much you can do about it. I, too, have never been called hot or sexy or beautiful or anything like that, even over the internet, while other people post any old pic and immediately get hordes of compliments from the opposite sex, or in some cases the same sex *cough*. It is kind of disgusting but it's just nature at work.


I don't think biology is my problem. There's nothing physically preventing me from being in a relationship. My problem is simply mental, a fatal flaw in my psychology.


----------



## edens (Aug 8, 2012)

Story of my life! I love your banana idea. I shall go and do that! However, an even better idea is too just live your life alone but still be happy.:boogie


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Haha there's no hope for u


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Zephyr said:


> Okay, I've been thinking about this question for awhile. If you're plain ugly and have a bad (or no) personality (like me), then probably the only answer is to win the lottery.


It's quite depressing to think that someone would have to resort to that, 'cause there ain't an iota (well very miniscule) chance of being very ugly, have bad (no) personality and win the lottery altogether.

While I am not ugly, I think? (just average and plain), my personality isn't well developed. If my emphasis wasn't on what people thought of me growing up, I'd probably have a more engaging personality. Now I am a plain girl with a non personality, which is next to being ugly. Let's hope I win the lottery! lol


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm going to add something to the money argument.


There's this guy I met a few months ago. Maybe a 3 on a scale of 10. Short, stubby, heavier side, guy of a certain race that is not privileged, sweaty, smelly. His personality is....average, but you assume the worst because of his looks right?

Well a few weeks ago, I found out, he was a f*(#$ engineer. One of the high paying ones.

And you wouldn't guess it from how he acts or dresses. Those guys trick you. They have money but they dress like they're homeless. Now how the hell is a girl going to get the hint if you don't put it out there?

A switch went off in my head, and now I'm acting a whole lot nicer around him. Would never date, but definitely changed my opinion of him.


----------

